# Wait, so the new Judge Dredd movie... is GOOD!?



## Xaios (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah. I'm just as surprised as you are.

From the minute previews started popping up, I couldn't ignore how this movie, like its predecessor, looked absolutely _terrible_. The recent spate of commercials on TV did nothing to change that opinion. Don't get me wrong, Karl Urban can ham it up with the best of them, but this was ARNIE level cheese we were seeing. He scowls his way through those teasers like a damn Terminator.

So imagine my surprise when I punch up Rotten Tomatoes on the ole computer box...


THE MOVIE IS SITTING AT A *95%* RATING. 

Don't believe me though, look for yourself: Dredd 3D - Rotten Tomatoes

Needless to say, I think I just about fell out of my chair. I was certainly completely gobsmacked.

I guess I might actually have to go see it.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 12, 2012)

no wonder my friend wants to see it. we're going next week. this week its finding nemo 3d!


----------



## MFB (Sep 12, 2012)

Have you seen the trailers? It looks like an actual WORTH WHILE REMAKE!

I'm as surprised as you are but Karl looks to be doing the outfit some good and hopefully it's not a waste of money


----------



## flexkill (Sep 12, 2012)

The first one was a fucking disaster! I will see this one and act like the first never existed haha.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2012)

First on rocked... Eff the nonsense. 

"How can I break the law? I am the law!!!" Win...


----------



## Phrygian (Sep 12, 2012)

I saw it yesterday, and I was surprised at how good it was compared to my seriously low expectations. It's a really well made movie (technically) that is entertaining throughout - it's not one of those movies where you get bored and just waiting for it be done. And it's has some fucked up gory scenes I did not expect haha!


----------



## GazPots (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought the original and the trailer for the new one were equally dreadful.


Or should that be DREDDFUL.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2012)

Boo!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 12, 2012)

Just got back from seeing this.

The atmosphere and aesthetic design of this film is fantastic, worth a watch, though maybe not in 3D.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 12, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The atmosphere and aesthetic design of this film is fantastic, worth a watch, though maybe not in 3D.



This is the vibe i got after seeing the trailer when i saw Expendables 2. When the trailer started, i leaned over to my brother and said "God, I bet this is going to be terrible" but when it was over I said ".......i might have to see this"


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 12, 2012)

I dare anyone to tell me they didn't like the original Judge Dredd to my face. I'll fuck you up.


----------



## MFB (Sep 12, 2012)

I've never seen more than the first 10 minutes and I didn't give a shit about that


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 12, 2012)

you guys really believe in rotten tomatoes? 
they gave a movie like 'machette' 73%, which is fairly high. 
they gave borat 91%
savages an 89%

while movies such as seven they gave 75
inception 86%
etc

rotten tomatoes i find a bit of a joke. amazing movies are rated average. horrible movies are rated top of the heap. movies that dont make sense to be on the bottom of the heap as you've seen worse some how end up there... 

IMBD i find a bit more accurate as its general public. yes, general public is usually full of idiots. however, i find rotten tomatoes to be full of stuck up morons who are much like english teachers. they dig for stuff that isn't there, and ignore stuff that should be dug deeper with. 




not saying that dredd would be good or bad. i'm just ranting on rotten tomatoes...

and i didn't even know there was a first dredd movie...


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 12, 2012)

Both Machete and Borat are masterpieces. I'm not even kidding. 

I also don't trust Rotten Tomatoes, though.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Sep 13, 2012)

Generally before a film gets released, the reviews are really inflated on RT but once it comes out to the general public, all the critic and user reviews start flowing in and it drops significantly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 13, 2012)

Metacritic's the one to watch, far more telling.


----------



## prashanthan (Sep 13, 2012)

Saw Dredd yesterday, it's just...unbelievably badass. I love the industrial soundtrack and bleak aesthetics of the film, and it's paced well. They switch things up at all the right times to stop the film getting dull at any point. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 13, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Metacritic's the one to watch, far more telling.



Eh, I find I don't really agree with many of the critics that Metacritic chooses to follow. Rotten Tomatoes at least has a broader base of critics to choose from, and while I don't always agree with them either, I tend to more often than Metacritic.

I also find it's important to pay attention to the average review score on RT. For example, it's currently at 91% on the Tomatometer, but the average score is 6.9. To me, that says that it's a movie with broad appeal and that everyone likes, but no one really _loves_.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 24, 2012)

Saw this on Saturday and was thoroughly impressed. Bad-fucking-ass. Loved it. Could've turned around and watched it again. The 3D for all the Slo Mo shots was ideal adding a great amount of depth. Urban was fantastic and Lena played a very good villain.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 24, 2012)

They sold me on seeing this movie with a 2 minute long trailer of people being shot in the face. Seeing it Wednesday and I cannot wait.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 24, 2012)

I see the RT score has dropped to 77%. My expectations are a bit more tempered now.


----------



## fps (Sep 24, 2012)

Really enjoyed it. As a vision of the future it's an 80s Verhoeven version, utterly obsolete....

But leave your brain at the door and it was really well made, good characters not overdone great action some nice humour brilliant slow motion shots the drug was really intriguing (doesn't everyone feel like they're travelling light speed the whole time these days? who wouldn't want to slow it down) and yeah really enjoyed it, no nonsense, just another day in the life of Dredd.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 1, 2012)

I saw it on the weekend. It was amazing. Go in expecting Dredd to kick everyones ass, shoot people and basically be a total bad ass and you'll leave happy. 

Don't expect a deep plot. Just expect badass-ness.


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 1, 2012)

Normally I don't like 3D very much, but this one was done really well. Well worth the cash. Check out Angry Joe's review:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 24, 2013)

Bumping. It's up on Netflix and I think Amazon Prime now.

EDIT: Yup. On Prime.


----------



## MFB (Aug 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumping. It's up on Netflix and I think Amazon Prime now.
> 
> EDIT: Yup. On Prime.



Should've bumped this as well since I saw it like a month ago, I really enjoyed this since I went in with the expectations of "I want to see this Judge, kick the shit out of criminals" and I got it. I didn't expect any deep sort of philosophical ramifications from what he was just doing, I just wanted the bad guys to say, "Hey he's killing us, so we need bigger guns and more guys to kill HIM!" and then for their heads to get split open one after the other.


----------



## 777timesgod (Aug 25, 2013)

Any movie with Dredd after that pile of crap with Stalone in the past would look good, I'll check it out soon. I remember the old 2000AD issues with Dredd and the megazine... badass stuff!

Don't forget to play Anthrax's "I am the law" before each view of the film.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 25, 2013)

I also think that Olivia Thirlby's portrayal of Cass Anderson was pretty spot on, mind-....ing a perp so badly that he pisses himself, nasty.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know anything at all about the comics but have to say that as an action movie this does EVERYTHING right. It's so focused and completely devoid of the bullshit that plagues comic book movies (ex tons of gaudy CGI settings, numerous pointless subplots to pad the running time, terrible sexual tension thrown in to make it more mainstream, etc). I loved that Dredd just f...in shot everyone on sight pretty much and it didn't pull any punches at all with the gore. I loved that the movie was only 95 minutes long and the plot was refreshingly low-key (no SHE'S PLOTTING TO EXTERMINATE THE HUMAN RACE WITH HER SECRET ARMY OF ROBOTS, DREDD BETTER KILL HER QUICK BEFORE TIME RUNS OUT!!! or whatever would have happened if this was X men or Iron Man or whatever). Lena Headey is my favorite villainess ever thanks to GOT and is great here too. The relationship between the two leads is (almost unbelievably) completely devoid of both sexual tension and any kind of stupid father/daughter style relationship. Karl Urban was awesome cause he was just perfectly straight as an arrow and I LOVED that he never even took off the stupid helmet. The lead actress was totally fine too, I liked that she never resorted to histrionics. I also loved that the only real sexual content in the movie was a blowjob that almost instantly resulted in chomped-off genitals.

Obviously it's not in 3d on netflix, but it seemed like the 3d effects would have actually been a good use of the format in those "slo-mo" scenes. 

Basically, this is the best comic book movie I've seen besides MAYBE the Nolan Batmans (they fall victim to the 'overly long thanks to trying to cram too much stuff in' trap). I'd compare it to Punisher: Warzone for awesome level, but that one is totally ridiculous splattery nonsense and isn't as "good." 

8/10

I was enraged when I looked it up and saw it cost 45 million and grossed 35 million, while Iron Man 3 cost 200 million and grossed 1.2 billion, and also totally sucked and doesn't deserve a sequel. Hooray for mass-marketable crap that couldn't possibly offend anyone! I want a sequel to Dredd.  I'll probably buy the blu-ray just to "vote with my wallet" or whatever.


----------



## MFB (Aug 29, 2013)

^ Iron Man 3 ISN'T getting a sequel, at least not at the moment. Marvel's phase 2 of "cinematic takeover" is Winter Soldier, Ant-Man, Guardians of the Galaxy and Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 29, 2013)

There's also now the meme of Judge Anderson's fashion tips:


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 29, 2013)

It's a great movie!!
There is talk of a sequel, I really hope they do it


----------



## pink freud (Aug 30, 2013)

Just watched it on netflix. It _was_ surprisingly good. The slo-mo shots were pure eye-candy, and the soundtrack was just about perfect.


----------



## Choop (Aug 30, 2013)

Just watched this on Netflix too. Never read any Judge Dredd or any 2000 AD stuff, but I knew kind of the basics on what he was about and the setting, etc. So glad I watched it, because the movie was killer! It had great pacing, really cool sequences all around and the cinematography was fantastic IMO. Would recommend! :V


----------

